# Druckerfreigabe mit Samba (SUSE 10.2)



## voelzi (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo 

Ich habe mit Samba unter SUSE 10.2 meinen Drucker auf PC 1 freigegeben.

Auf PC2 habe ich unter Windows XPs  diesen Drucker einwandfrei einbinden können. Auf dem gleichen PC gelingt es mir aber anscheinend diesen Drucker unter SUSE 10.2 einzubinden. Aber ein Ausdruck kommt auf dem PC1 nicht an.
In dem Verzeichnis .../print$ auf PC1 sehe ich aber die Dokumente die von PC2 an PC1 gesendet wurde.

Den Drucker habe ich als unter YAST -> Netzwerkdrucker ->   über SMB-Netzwerkserver Drucken eingerichtet. Wenn ich daraufhin mit den Daten von PC1 einen "Lookup" durchführe, dann erhalte ich "print$". Dem Anschein sollte es also laufen.

Wer kann mir vielleicht einen Tip geben?


Vielen Dank

Gruß
Voelzi


----------

